# An alle Radon Swoop 175 Fahrer...



## CubeChristian (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe mich jetzt die letzten Tage im Forum und im Web über das Swoop eingelesen und muss sagen das kommt der "Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" für mich am nähsten ran.

Daher neige ich dazu das 2015er Swoop zu ordern, wollte aber noch bzgl. der Uphill Fähigkeiten in die Runde fragen. Klettert es wirklich so gut Bergauf?

Ich hatte zuvor ein Cube Hanzz Race was Grundsätzlich ein gutes Bike war allerdings mit 16,8 Kg und einer 2,4er Bereifung einfach nicht mehr Touren und Uphill tauglich war.

Da ich neben Bikepark mit Liftauffahrten eben auch mal gerne Touren im Umland und Bergtouren fahren wo kein Lift ist wollte ich nach Euren Erfahrungen mit dem Swoop fragen?

Ich würde mich über Eure Antworten freuen.

Merci Christian


----------



## Riderman (6. Oktober 2014)

Mein Swoop 175  ist die eierlegende.... Sau.  Ob in Finale oder Bikepark, ich find es super. Natürlich rollt es berghoch nicht so super wie mein CUBE Super HPC, aber es macht doch einen Unterschied mit welchen Reifen du berghoch unterwegs bist, Hans Dampf in 2.2 oder Highroller in 2.4    jedenfalls musst du nicht so schnell absteigen.... aber im Notfall kann man.  Jederzeit wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellmued (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Die Touren in meiner Homezone haben so idr 25-45km bei 1000-1300hm. (Schwarzwald, Hornisgrinde) Mit dem Swoop bin ich dabei Uphill nur unwesentlich langsamer als mit meinem Glide oder dem ZR 6 Hardtail... wobei ich das eher auf die Clickpedale an den beiden Bikes schiebe ;-)   Der Spassfaktor bergab ist mit dem Swoop aber ein ganz anderer ...  Tagesform macht mehr aus als 1-2 Kilo mehr Gewicht am Bike IMHO. Ansonsten habe ich das Swoop auch mal 1700hm in den Vogesen hochgetreten... geht schon.  

mfg
schnellmued


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2014)

was hat den die 2.4er Bereifung mit der Uphilltauglichkeit zu schaffen 
also das bergauf immer Kraft kostet ist schon kalr, aber fuer mich zaehlt maximaler Fahrspass bergab.
da wuerde ich um nichts in der Welt auf eine schmale Rennpelle wechseln


----------



## CubeChristian (6. Oktober 2014)

das 2015er hat ja eh 2.35 drauf, das sollte ja einen normalen Rollwiderstand wie bei anderen AM Fullys haben.
Mir geht es eben auch drum bergab spass mit reserven zu haben. 1000-1300 hm wären für mich super wenn es das packt.. wie gesagt hatte halt eben das Cube Hanzz Race das war schon kein Spaß für sowas.

..Aber die 3 Kg wenigen inkl. den schmälleren Reifen zu damals (2.40) sollten das Rad so schon tauglicher dafür machen.

Die Geo ist auch für Uphill ok oder steigt es schnell?


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Oktober 2014)

steigt es schnell 
wo fährst Du solche Rampen das es schnell steigt 
die 1-2% an steilen Rampen die man im bergauf treten mal hat..was solls 

Du musst Dich ganz einfach für etwas entscheiden
schnell und leicht bergauf und bergab langsamer zurückhaltender
oder
schwerer und langsamer bergauf aber bergab vollen Spass

und noch eins...jedes Rad packt alles....Du musst es auch packen, denn ohne Dich fährt das Rad überhaupt nicht !!


----------



## tane (8. Oktober 2014)

ich hab nur den vergleich:
swoop 8.0se 2014
slide ed 2012
nerve am 2009
am-ht mit talas 140 (2010), (ziemlich kurz)
am wenigsten bergauf steigt das swoop, das ist markant
fluffigsten hinterbau hatte das nerve (mit hubern; swoop hat noch keine)
am wendigsten ist natürlich das ht, das ist dafür sonst in allen aspekten am schlechtesten
viiiel besser als das slide ed is das swoop nicht, aber die kashima gabel vom swoop spricht deutlich besser an & der hinterbau is auch weniger hölzern
insgesamt is das swioop aber schon deutlich das beste rad von allen


----------



## haekel72 (8. Oktober 2014)

Schwoop Rules!


----------



## Daniel44 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bike Freunde
Ich überlege auch schon zeit Tagen wegen einem swoop aber nur das 6.0 das es sonst meine Preisklasse übersteigen würde. 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-60/

Was haltet ihr davon? 
Das swoop  soll für mich als Allrounder dienen...mal mit Mutti und Kind über den Radweg und Wald und mit Freunden oder alleine die Sau raus lassen..
Grüße Daniel


----------



## CubeChristian (9. Oktober 2014)

Daniel44 schrieb:


> Hallo Bike Freunde
> Ich überlege auch schon zeit Tagen wegen einem swoop aber nur das 6.0 das es sonst meine Preisklasse übersteigen würde.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-60/
> ...




das ist auch mein Anforderungsprofil.... ich werde es ordern


----------



## Daniel44 (9. Oktober 2014)

CubeChristian schrieb:


> das ist auch mein Anforderungsprofil.... ich werde es ordern


Jo..ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (12. Oktober 2014)

Habe seit ein paar Tagen das 2014er Swoop 175 8.0... aufgrund der Ausstattung würde ich dir dazu raten. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CubeChristian (17. Oktober 2014)

um mein eigenes Thema auch abzuschliessen:

Bike Bestellung an Radon ist raus, allerdings habe ich mich für ein Slide entschieden.

Grüße Christian


----------



## MrWicked (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leutz, 
ich fahre seit Anfang Mai das Radon Swoop 175 9.0.
Ich finde das Bike einfach Granate. Bergauf komm ich fast genauso gut zurecht wie mit meinem Slide 130 29er außer dass man die Fahrtechnik bergauf gut beherrschen sollte, wobei man ja moch die Gabel vorne 40 mm senken kann. Bergab ist es eine echte Waffe mit genügend Federwegsreseven wenns mal richtig ruppig wird. Es wirkt iim Gelände auch sehr agil. Ich kann es nur weoter empfehlen.


----------



## Slide9 (29. Dezember 2014)

ahhhhh.....cool. Kriege mein Swoop 175 9,0 morgen. Kann dann mit einem Slide 9,0 vergleichen.

Cheers


----------



## MrWicked (29. Dezember 2014)

@Slide9, na dann mal viel Spass und lass es mal begab richtig krachen.
Ich werde Mitte nächsten Jahres an einer Westalpentour teilnehmen, natürlich mit meinem Swoop 175 9.0.;-).

Interessant wäre es wenn du deinen Vergleich posten würdest.

Gruß Mr Wickede


----------



## Slide9 (19. Januar 2015)

Hi bin die ersten Trails gefahren und muss sagen dass das Swoop 175 sehr gut klettert. Nach dem Gefühl so ein Gang kleiner als beim Slide 9. Könnte aber auch an mangelnder Fitness liegen ;-) Bin mit abgesenkte Gabel hoch gefahren. 
Berg ab ist das Ding echt der Knaller....und die Bremsen!!! Bin die paar Trails echt runter gefetzt in noch nie erreichte Geschwindigkeit. Jetzt freue ich mich auf besseres Wetter damit der Matsch trocknet...oder friert.....ujujujuj. Fahrwerk und Sitzposition Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (20. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand was zu den Klettereigenschaften ohne Gabelabsenkung sagen? Interessiere mich für ein Swoop 6.0.


----------



## Slide9 (20. Januar 2015)

Hi BockAufBiken, 

aus meiner Sicht klettert das Swoop 175 genau so gut mit voll ausgefahrene Gabel. Wenn es sehr steil wird hilft die abgesenkte Gabel gegen unfreiwillige Wheelies.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTPler (20. Januar 2015)

Hallole,
hab das Swoop 9.0 und muss sagen...... Danke BODO 

Das Ding ist ne Granate an ausgewogenheit und effizienz. (habe den vergleich zum 2014 Slide E1 und das hat mich schon begeistert)

Habe jetzt 90 Km runter und kann verlauten: das Ding ist überall besser und auch 20-25% Rampen wo viele meiner Kollegen absteigen, sind

locker ohne Absenkung der Gabel fahrbar..... auch Hinterrad versetzen und so weiter, alles viel einfacher da die Grundposition einfach super 

ist.


----------



## Romarius (21. Januar 2015)

hab das 2014 derzeit ohne absenkbare Gabel. War recht skeptisch, da ich dieses Feature bislang immer hatte, erstaunlicherweise gehts dennoch auch ohne absenken gut bergauf. Ziemlich sogar, vermisse das Feature nicht. Ich mache so im Schnitt 50% der Hm mit Muskelkraft bergauf.


----------



## tane (21. Januar 2015)

war als absenkfan auch erstaunt! aber a bissl besser/gemütlicher is es anxengt schon!


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Das es mit einer absenkbaren Gabel besser geht glaub ich gerne. Aber die Anstiege die ich fahre sind in der Regel nicht soo Steil. Und wenn, dann muss ich meistens eh absteigen. Das hat dann aber nix mit dem Rad zu tun.


----------



## tane (21. Januar 2015)

muss nat. aBxengt heissen...


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Januar 2015)

tane schrieb:


> muss nat. aBxengt heissen...


Ah ja... jetzt habs ich verstanden.


----------



## morituri (23. Januar 2015)

Romarius schrieb:


> Ich mache so im Schnitt 50% der Hm mit Muskelkraft bergauf.



Ich nehm den Lift auch nur im Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

